# Changes when returning to LR



## Will Edwards (Jun 2, 2012)

A question about how LR & Photoshop interact with each other. I will import CR2 files into LR4.1 (final) as dng files, make adjustments there and then bring that file into PS for final editing. After finishing in PS I will either just save the file as a psd file or jpeg. 
What I don't understand is when back into LR the resulted saved files appear to have lost all the original LR adjustments. I tried saving the original, copies of originals, it made no difference.  
However, the saved files only looked different inside LR. If I use an external editor (like Irfanview) the photo looks like it should with all LR & photoshop adjustments showing. The orginal dng file still keeps all the LR adjustment and looks fine.
Why does the saved files view different in LR?

Note: this occurred using LR 3.6 and 4.1, and at first with PS CS5 and then CS6, with all updates installed including latest raw processing. I hope I don't have a problem the final CS6, I currently own CS5 and am waiting for the box version of CS6 to arrive in the mail but decided to download the trial version to use until the boxed version arrives.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 2, 2012)

When you send your image to Photoshop from Lightroom, you have to select the option saying "Edit in Photoshop with Lightroom adjustments".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 2, 2012)

Hang on, for raw files, it doesn't give you any choice for with or without settings, so there must be something else going on here.

So when you see the photo open in PS, does it look the same as the LR version you sent over, complete with adjustments?

And if, when it comes back into LR, you press the Reset button, does that make it match the DNG again or not?


----------



## Will Edwards (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. I tried it using  "Edit in Photoshop with Lightroom adjustments" and it made no difference. After the file is edited in PS and comes back into LR, it appears the prior LR adjustments do not appear. The PS adjustments show up in the file in LR, it just appears that the original LR adjustments were never done. I forgot to mention that it is only the "Basic" adjustments section that do not carry over to the saved file. The other sections in LR are applied. But it only seems to occur when viewing in LR.  If I go to the harddrive and open the adjusted file directly via another program the file looks like it's suppose to with all adjustments with it. So this tells me the file does have the changes made when saved in PS, they just don't show when viewing with LR. I tried both saving out of PS with both jpeg and PS files.
 Any ideals?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 3, 2012)

When the file returns to Lightroom as far as Lightroom is concerned it is a new imported file. i.e you now have the original file and another file tiff or jpeg with the adjustments from LR and PS. When you view the new file in Lr you it should reflect the changes you made in both LR and PS but the basic panel will not display the settings that you applied previously it will just be a new file without adjustments (no history). Is this what you are seeing?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 5, 2012)

Will Edwards said:


> If I go to the harddrive and open the adjusted file directly via another program the file looks like it's suppose to with all adjustments with it. So this tells me the file does have the changes made when saved in PS, they just don't show when viewing with LR.
> Any ideals?



That's a key point Will.  So now if you push the reset button on that edited photo in LR, does it fix it?  What I'm wondering about is whether auto settings or Develop default settings are being applied automatically and changing the appearance.


----------



## Will Edwards (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi all, sorry for the delay, I've been gone on a trip.  I tried the reset button, no difference. The new file out of PS has no history, and when brought into LR there appears to be settings applied, but I am not sure why.  I have inserted two screen shots from LR showing the dng file and the adjusted file after it comes back from LR. All that was done in PS was some custom sharpening & noise reduction. When the files are viewed in PS, they look correct with LR adjustments applied.

This is the original dng file in LR after adjustments made


This is the same file after returning from PS back into LR


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 7, 2012)

Will, in the second (PSD) screen shot all the sliders should be on zero. Therein lies your problem. Setting them all to zero gives the two files the same appearance? If so we we need to discover how they are being applied. I can't quite read the first line in the History panel, what does it say??


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 7, 2012)

Is it possible that you have "Apply auto tone adjustments" *checked* on the Presets tab of your Lightroom Preferences?

I just ran a quick test, using both LR3.6 & LR4.1 in conjunction with PSCS5 (when using 4.1 got the ACR mis-match message and selected "Render using Lightroom"). In both cases, with the auto-tone option unchecked, the returned Tif was the same as when I saved in PS, and sliders were at default positions. However, with auto-tone option *checked*, the returned Tif was different to the image as saved in PS, and sliders were not at default positions, i.e. auto-tone appears to have been applied (which if it is by design I find a little surprising....goes to show how little I know, really). This happened with both 3.6 and 4.1.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2012)

The first line in the History panel says Edited in Adobe Photoshop Geoff.

If it's not the auto setting that Jim's suggested, which would also be my first port of call, then try holding down Shift while you press the reset button.  That'll change it to Reset (Adobe) which should determine whether the default settings have been changed.


----------



## Will Edwards (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi folks, success at last.  I  had the auto-tone option checked. When I unchecked it the files shown correctly.  Thank you all for straightening this out for me.  
This explains why the new files when viewed in an external viewer would look correct, since LR adjustments does not actually change the file.


----------



## eydis73 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, I am having the same problem but it´s not the auto-tone and when I reset nothing happens.  Actually when the external edited cs5 version returns to lightroom 3.6 it doesn't look all that different on screen, except usually it has more contrast and is darker. The sliders show all zero on the edit version. I made a test, sent a photo to pc5, did no editing at all and saved it. Then printed both the edit.tiff version and the original side by side and the edit version had more contrast and and was a bit darker. The color settings are pro photo in both lightroom and photoshop. Any ideas?  I was thinking if cs5 applied a different color profile but that doesn't explain the contrast change.
For example if I try to sync an original photo on the filmstrip(in lightroom) to an edit.tiff one the edit.tiff one becomes even more contrasty and lighter for some reason. Help!


----------

